# This guy deserves our support Awesome!



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

I found this guy on a post here and researched him. He is walking across the country with his pack goat, "Leroy Brown" to raise money to build an orphanage in a slumland in Nairobi known locally as â€œSodom.â€
A side effect of his efforts is he is also giving pack goats a lot of good publicity. Please check him out and consider donating to his cause. Maybe he's a member on here somewhere, if not, maybe we could invite him. I don't have a Facebook, (wife does but it's pretty foreign to me) but maybe someone who does could invite him to the forum. Thanks!
http://www.ubmedia.biz/ubstandard/news/article_43bc453c-cc82-11e2-a103-0019bb2963f4.html
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Needle2Square/220075164727064
http://needle2square.blogspot.com/


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome! I can't say I've never thought about doing something like this, seriously. Glad he's doing it though! I have FB and I'll invite him to PG Forum and like you said, maybe he's already here. Gotta love this world and those who just go for it!


----------

